# Conectar pic a gps



## deivy_nata (Sep 27, 2009)

hola a todos quiero empezar un proyecto con este modulo gps (MODULO GPS) y me gustaria que alguien, si me puede ayudar y que entienda un poco, me dijera cuales son los comandos para controlar los datos que te da el gps. no creo que sea muy dificil.
Realmente el objetivo sería hacer un include para controlar el modulo gps para que se pueda utilizar en otros proyectos

de antemano gracias y un saludo


----------



## jomainbe (Sep 27, 2009)

Bueno, en la misma página tienes un PDF (Manual de referencia SiRF NMEA) donde te explica toda la información, si entiendes inglés no debería haber muchos problemas.

Por cierto, que echando una ojeada al interesante enlace que das (brico-geek) he visto que en la misma web tienes el GPS MINIMOD al cual no tienes ni que enviar comandos.Él sólo envía una trama de datos con todos los datos necesarios.


----------



## albermillan69 (Oct 28, 2009)

deivy_nata dijo:


> hola a todos quiero empezar un proyecto con este modulo gps (MODULO GPS) y me gustaria que alguien, si me puede ayudar y que entienda un poco, me dijera cuales son los comandos para controlar los datos que te da el gps. no creo que sea muy dificil.
> Realmente el objetivo sería hacer un include para controlar el modulo gps para que se pueda utilizar en otros proyectos
> 
> de antemano gracias y un saludo



Buenas quiero hacer eso mismo q estas tratando de hacer!!!! cuantame q tanto has avanzado!!!


----------

